# Wintertime Woes



## Dailyhero (May 9, 2017)

Hey ya'll, hoping someone can shed some light on inshore fishing this time of year. Living in Ft. Walton Beach, I've been fishing around the local bridges (Destin, shalimar). Haven't had much luck besides pinfish and small mangroves. My assumption was as water got cold fish get lethargic and deeper, so I've been sticking to bottom fishing tactics with either live bait or artificials. Reading on here though i see people still catching in shallower water so I'm thinking i got it all wrong. Any advice for those around Ft. Walton Beach would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

Small bays, Bayou’s and rivers are where you want to be for winter patterns. Also, sure does fishing is great this time of year. That’s just my experience.


----------



## FishFighter92 (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you have a boat, or do you wade?


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Water temp hasn't dropped as much as you think. Last week Choke-A-Loosa was catching kings.


----------



## Simonj31 (Mar 6, 2014)

FishFighter92 said:


> Do you have a boat, or do you wade?


A boat now, but didn’t have one for years.


----------



## Dailyhero (May 9, 2017)

This time of the year I general wade/shore fish. Water gets a little to cold for my kayak.


----------



## Adsorbable (Dec 26, 2017)

Shoot me a message sometime if you're looking for a winter fishing buddy in the FWB area ( my other buddys complain about the cold lol) 

In the winter time I hate sitting in one spot and waiting for the lazy fish, so I rather go wade/walk the beach/shore if you're up for that. No need for heavy gear either.. I just bring a Spinning rod with 15-20lbs test and Gulp (penny colored) shrimp with some jig heads. Those usually work wonders for me during these month for redfish, flounder and the occasional pompano. Right now its just about working the most area for me and artificials give me a chance to entice a lazy fish thats hungry enough


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

not exactly inshore. but on a few fb groups people seem to be on slot reds in the surf right now.


----------



## cmg76 (Jul 5, 2014)

we have a little local group setup most of us are in ft walton on facebook. check out emerald coast kayak/sup anglers


----------

